# IF TOILETS HAD MINDS...



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

If toilets had brains what would they think?More importantly, what would they say if they had mouths?Do you think they'd rate our bums on texture and tone, shape, size and colour? Do you think they'd moan when we had a 'normal' day of pooing (ugh) or shout with joy?Clearly i spend way too much time in my small room upon my porcelain throne *hehe*Who else has converted their loo into a personal library? I even have a magazine rack in mine...I might suggest to the OPen University about running courses from toilets







And yep, i really am always this gross!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have ofen wondered what mym toilet thinks actually. Weird huh?While im praying to the porcelain goddess what is she thinking? Is it thinking how huge my bum is? Doesn't even bear thinking about


----------



## kat* (Dec 7, 2002)

lol sparkle..youve made me laugh...thankyou.....brightened up what has been a dull day!!


----------

